# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows 10 pritet te dale ne shitje ne vere 2015

## benseven11

Windows 10 me platforme universale dhe hololens
eshte nje version fantastik i windowsit.
Shikoni videon per hololens,shume bukur.
Teknologji mbi baze interaktivitetin.Nepermjet pajisjes shikuse qe mbahet ne kohe
jepet si holograme,skice blu nje faqe muri, nje pjese muri se si do jete si do duket,perpara se te fillohet te ndertohet
http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwin...to-windows-10/

----------

mesia4ever (16-05-2015)

----------


## 2043

> Windows 10 me platforme universale dhe hololens
> eshte nje version fantastik i windowsit.
> Shikoni videon per hololens,shume bukur.
> Teknologji mbi baze interaktivitetin.Nepermjet pajisjes shikuse qe mbahet ne kohe
> jepet si holograme,skice blu nje faqe muri, nje pjese muri se si do jete si do duket,perpara se te fillohet te ndertohet
> http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwin...to-windows-10/


Kam te instaluar windows 13 ne kompjuterat e mij.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Kam te instaluar windows 13 ne kompjuterat e mij.


ta gezosh   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Darius

> Kam te instaluar windows 13 ne kompjuterat e mij.



Ta gezosh qe cke me te

----------

2043 (14-05-2015)

----------


## mesia4ever

Une e kam Windows 14 , Darius a do te me urosh mua?

----------


## IsmailiWeb

Pak a shum kshtu duket: Un e kam te instaluar.

http://s16.postimg.org/781liungk/Untitled.jpg

----------

